# No WiFi with latest ICS leak... Fix?



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

How's it going? I have asked this in the main ROM thread, but I haven't gotten an answer that works. I know everyone is fond of saying, "If you wipe correctly, you will have no problems and the ROM will run flawlessly!", but I have wiped (and wiped and wiped and wiped) with no luck. I don't have the bluetooth problem, and everything else about the leak runs fine. So, I will tell how I have wiped this phone and what I have tried to get WiFi working with the latest ICS leak. Hopefully someone can point out what I've done wrong/suggest how to fix the issue. Thanks in advance for your help!

I am using the radios from the .19 OTA.

I have downloaded the file directly from teambamf.net 7 different times, from each of the 4 mirrors, to eliminate the possibility that I got a corrupt file or had an incomplete download.

I have flashed pretty much every ROM ever made for the Bolt, and this is the only time I've ever had a problem I wasn't able to overcome. One time I flashed Bully Desensed and it kept rebooting on me, but after I triple wiped data, cache, dalvik, it installed without a problem.

Since I've started using superwipe, I have had zero problems.

So, before flashing this ROM, I have done the following: 1)Manually wiped data, cache, dalvik, then flashed the rom. 2)Flashed the superwipe.zip, then flashed the rom. 3)Manually wiped 3 times, then flashed rom. 4)Flashed superwipe 3 times, manually wiped 3 times. 5)Etc., etc., etc.

When I try to turn on WiFi, it just says "Turning on..." and does nothing. Every now and then, the toggle will actually appear a dim green color and I'll get an error message under the WiFi heading, but that doesn't happen very often. In any case, WiFi never works.

I've loaded the ROM and let it sit for 30 minutes before touching it.

I tried the suggestion to turn on bluetooth first and then toggle WiFi.

I tried downloading a 3rd party app to toggle WiFi, in case it was an issue between Sense and my WiFi. No dice.

Also, WiFi doesn't work on the Desensed version of the leak either.

At this point, I'm not sure what else to try, but I'm sure there is someone out there, much smarter than me, who can fix this issue. Thanks in advance again for any help.


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

If you restore to GB does wifi work?


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep. It's working just fine with Thundershed right now, and I've also used it with BAMF Forever without a problem.


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

IMO even the newest GB radios are not compatible with ICS. I would guess there will be new radios with the official release.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

itznfb said:


> IMO even the newest GB radios are not compatible with ICS. I would guess there will be new radios with the official release.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


I'm running ics on the .19 radio with solid 4g and wifi and wifi tether using the beta app.


----------



## RJV3 (Feb 25, 2012)

Same here. . 19 radio and no issues except sometimes the mobile data connection dies out. Same experience on the old gb radio from time to time. Hope there is a new radio with the official rom.

Sent from my HTC..... Quietly Rooted


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Obviously this WiFi issue doesn't affect the majority of Bolt owners, but I hope it doesn't become a problem that excludes me from ever using ICS. Although, I think you guys have hit on the silver lining. If we get new radios in a future leak, the problem might just take care of itself.

If anyone else has any other ideas, I'm still all ears!


----------



## Hemorrdroid (Jun 29, 2011)

Had the same error issue. Download wifi tether from market, set device to generic ics/jb (wlan0) and you're good to go. You may need to toggle routing fix, i have that and driver reload checked.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Hemorrdroid said:


> Had the same error issue. Download wifi tether from market, set device to generic ics/jb (wlan0) and you're good to go. You may need to toggle routing fix, i have that and driver reload checked.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


So this will fix my phone not getting WiFi at all? Or will it just fix WiFi tether? I'll give it a shot anyway. Thanks.


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

I gave the WiFi tether suggestion a try, but no luck. Here's a pic of the Error message I get from time to time:


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

When you get that error do you have wifi tether enabled? That is the only time I get an error like that. If you reboot and try again does it do that before you try wifi?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> When you get that error do you have wifi tether enabled? That is the only time I get an error like that. If you reboot and try again does it do that before you try wifi?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This time, I did have Tether enabled, but every other time I've gotten it, tether wasn't enabled. When I reboot, I immediately go into settings and WiFi is already trying to connect. I don't get the Error message every time though.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

mightyfacundo said:


> This time, I did have Tether enabled, but every other time I've gotten it, tether wasn't enabled. When I reboot, I immediately go into settings and WiFi is already trying to connect. I don't get the Error message every time though.


Try leaving it off reboot and then try it again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll try it now.


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Try leaving it off reboot and then try it again.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Alright, I left it off, rebooted, and WiFi just says "Turning On....." and nothing happens. This is the norm when I try to turn on WiFi. And to clarify, the WiFi was trying to turn on without prompting from me.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm.... Try pulling the wifi lib from liquids build and replacing the lib in the leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Good idea. I'll give that a shot in a bit and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am having the same issue and havent been able to fix it no matter what I have tried...


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Jrocker23 said:


> I am having the same issue and havent been able to fix it no matter what I have tried...


I hate to hear you're also having the same problem, but I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Hmmm.... Try pulling the wifi lib from liquids build and replacing the lib in the leak.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I tried it, but it didn't work even though WiFi works just fine for me on Liquid's build. There's always a chance I made a mistake though. Any chance you could point me to instructions on how to do it so I can confirm I'm doing it right? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

I too am having the same problem...could be a bad download...as most people have no problems with this....


----------



## slyfox88 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have the same problem with the leak and desensed version

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

I have now tried flashing every radio that the Thunderbolt has had to see if WiFi would work with any of them. None did, so I'm starting to think that there is something in the hardware that is causing certain Bolts to not have WiFi, which is weird because I have had next to no problems with this phone up till now. However, I still have faith that once Verizon releases the real OTA, with the ICS radios, this problem will take care of itself. #fingers crossed!


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

mightyfacundo said:


> I have now tried flashing every radio that the Thunderbolt has had to see if WiFi would work with any of them. None did, so I'm starting to think that there is something in the hardware that is causing certain Bolts to not have WiFi, which is weird because I have had next to no problems with this phone up till now. However, I still have faith that once Verizon releases the real OTA, with the ICS radios, this problem will take care of itself. #fingers crossed!


I had this SAME issue.... What I did was went to an old Liquid Mecha v3.2 that I had on my computer.. I flashed that after a super wipe.. I then flashed what I believe is Mr2 radio.... 1.39.............. The Verizon OTA update popped up and I shut it down.... I then flashed the Leaked ICS ROM after a Superwipe WITH THE OLD RADIO..... I let it settle for about 5 minutes did the google log in and let it sit didn't touch anything...... I then pulled the battery (dirty shutdown.) pulled the sd card loaded the new radio via a SD adapter. I booted into HBOOT... Power Volume Down and let it load the new radio (.19)..... went into recovery wiped cache and Dalvik then rebooted.... Wifi finally worked fine came on instantly with no errors.... HOWEVER... I still can NOT get Tether to stay connected for more then about 30 minutes. But everytime I flash the ROM now WiFi comes on and turns off without error.....


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

miller6386 said:


> I had this SAME issue.... What I did was went to an old Liquid Mecha v3.2 that I had on my computer.. I flashed that after a super wipe.. I then flashed what I believe is Mr2 radio.... 1.39.............. The Verizon OTA update popped up and I shut it down.... I then flashed the Leaked ICS ROM after a Superwipe WITH THE OLD RADIO..... I let it settle for about 5 minutes did the google log in and let it sit didn't touch anything...... I then pulled the battery (dirty shutdown.) pulled the sd card loaded the new radio via a SD adapter. I booted into HBOOT... Power Volume Down and let it load the new radio (.19)..... went into recovery wiped cache and Dalvik then rebooted.... Wifi finally worked fine came on instantly with no errors.... HOWEVER... I still can NOT get Tether to stay connected for more then about 30 minutes. But everytime I flash the ROM now WiFi comes on and turns off without error.....


Wow! How'd you figure out that that was the way to fix it???? Crazy. I will give it a shot and report back. THANKS!


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

mightyfacundo said:


> Wow! How'd you figure out that that was the way to fix it???? Crazy. I will give it a shot and report back. THANKS!


I didn't I had NO idea I was just tired of all the issues so I decided to go through my ROM library and I flashed one that I couldn't remember what it was.... After it tried to OTA update I just the heck with it I am going to wipe and give it one last go.... Didn't fix my Tether issue but it did fix the WiFi turning on..... So I concluded that for some reason the Radio wasn't flashing properly... Or maybe that the Liquid Mecha wiped something different then what my CWR had....


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

I flashed this one.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32916-rom-mecha-ics-leak-desensed/
and my wifi works. no explanation.


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

nostalgicgamerz said:


> I flashed this one.
> http://rootzwiki.com...-leak-desensed/
> and my wifi works. no explanation.


I am thinking it is coming down to the install and the wipe.... I have installed this a few times with different results.. Could be anything really....


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

what is this superwipe that the forums talk about?...would is possibly help?..my wifi is not working...I actually thought it was.


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

nostalgicgamerz said:


> what is this superwipe that the forums talk about?...would is possibly help?..my wifi is not working...I actually thought it was.


It's a flashable auto wipe.... There are a few links floating around you can download it from but I recommend going with 4EXT recovery....I like it A LOT better then CWR


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

miller6386 said:


> It's a flashable auto wipe.... There are a few links floating around you can download it from but I recommend going with 4EXT recovery....I like it A LOT better then CWR


I have 4EXT..how would I do a "superwipe"-like procedure?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Go into wipe/format and select format all except sd card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Go into wipe/format and select format all except sd card.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


did that...and still nothing...

EDIT - dafuq..wifi worked for a little bit..once I turned it off...it didn't want to turn back on


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

nostalgicgamerz said:


> did that...and still nothing...


Are you sure you are formatting to 3 EXT and not 4?


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

miller6386 said:


> I had this SAME issue.... What I did was went to an old Liquid Mecha v3.2 that I had on my computer.. I flashed that after a super wipe.. I then flashed what I believe is Mr2 radio.... 1.39.............. The Verizon OTA update popped up and I shut it down.... I then flashed the Leaked ICS ROM after a Superwipe WITH THE OLD RADIO..... I let it settle for about 5 minutes did the google log in and let it sit didn't touch anything...... I then pulled the battery (dirty shutdown.) pulled the sd card loaded the new radio via a SD adapter. I booted into HBOOT... Power Volume Down and let it load the new radio (.19)..... went into recovery wiped cache and Dalvik then rebooted.... Wifi finally worked fine came on instantly with no errors.... HOWEVER... I still can NOT get Tether to stay connected for more then about 30 minutes. But everytime I flash the ROM now WiFi comes on and turns off without error.....


Well, unfortunately, this didn't work for me. I really appreciate the suggestion and appreciate you sending me the file I needed. Did you ever get the WiFi tether issue figured out? If there's ever anything I can help you with, don't hesitate to ask.

By the way, following SWhetsel's (from teambamf.net) advice, I wiped "data/factory reset" then wiped "cache partition" then went to "mounts and storage". There I formatted "/cache", "/data", "/system", and "/sd-ext". Then back at the main screen and into "advanced", I wiped the "dalvik". Still no WiFi. But like I said to him, I just appreciate everyone's suggestions and help trying to overcome this snag. Hopefully, the official ICS OTA will have new radios, a new kernel, and I'll be able to connect to WiFi.


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

miller6386 said:


> Are you sure you are formatting to 3 EXT and not 4?


What's the difference?....


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol yeah I solved my tether issuebibwent and bought a galaxy s3. Gave my girlfriend my bolt. And the difference in 3 ext and 4 is they're completely different formats. I wish that would have solved it for you guys but it has to be a radio or install issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

miller6386 said:


> Lol yeah I solved my tether issuebibwent and bought a galaxy s3. Gave my girlfriend my bolt. And the difference in 3 ext and 4 is they're completely different formats. I wish that would have solved it for you guys but it has to be a radio or install issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yep, that's one way to solve the problem! Enjoy your new phone!


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

FIXED IT. for those who still have a T-Bolt and can't afford to upgrade to a fancier handset.











nostalgicgamerz said:


> well I'll be a son of a bitch.
> 
> IT WORKED. Wifi now turns on properly and connects on startup. and...my tethering works too...ohh man this is beast boss..put this in the OP KBD.....
> 
> ...


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

So you followed Miller's instructions and it worked for you? I guess I'll have to try it again.


----------



## mightyfacundo (Jun 30, 2012)

UPDATE!

I finally have WiFi!

How? Not sure. I loaded up the radios from the .9 OTA like nostalgicgamerz suggested, rebooted, checked WiFi, and nothing. I booted into recovery, wiped cache and dalvik, rebooted, checked WiFi, and nothing. I made a back-up of the ROM, and then put the phone down for an hour. I just turned it on, checked WiFi, and it said Disconnected. That's the first time I've seen that, so I clicked on it, and it took me to a page with my router on it. I put in the password and WiFi connected immediately.

The funny thing is, I've done this same thing before but obviously never got the WiFi to work. I'm not sure if I can repeat this result, but I'm pretty happy that I at least got it to do it once. I want to check and see if the .19 radios work so I can have bluetooth too, but I'm nervous that I'll lose WiFi again. Oh well, what the hell. I'm going to give it a shot and live dangerously!

Thanks again to everyone for their help and suggestions!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

mightyfacundo said:


>


What is this new ics leak you are talking about? Just the one that was recently leaked or a different on? And is that 4g icon a mod or actually working?


----------

